# Molemento Pete's Bride Of Dracula



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! This is one of Pete Parlagreco's Scener series of kits and he really nailed the Monster Scenes look of the figure IMHO. This is a very nifty resin kit with only minor clean up. Questions and comments welcomed.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad you're showing this off Rick. Great job on it!
It really is a nice little kit. I have one and yet to complete it to display it. It really fits in nicely with the MS stuff too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I LOVE this kit. Pete did a fantastic job on this Scenes release and every true fan of the scenes kits MUST own one (I have two ).
Nice paint up on it as well friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words PS2 and Hunch! I have two as well; this one and the original issue from several years ago.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great job as always Rick.

Wish I had the time to crank them out like you do. You're really becoming a master of the 1/12-1/13 scale kits.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work Rick - hopefully I'll get to mine this winter!
Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Anton, Trevor and Steve for the kind words!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Really nice work there, Rick. Is this kit still in production?


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent job, and a very cool kit! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

paulhelfrich said:


> Really nice work there, Rick. Is this kit still in production?


Very limited production. Best hurry. Only 35 numbered kits.

http://sceners.net/Sceners.net/Molemento.html


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Paul and Mike!


----------

